# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Update on AS (and merger)

## Total Eclipse

Hello everyone, 

I just wanted to give a brief update on the status of the site's updates and why I've been away. For the past two years, I've been doing some trial treatments for a physical health condition; during that time, I had another significant medical issue take its course on me. The treatments have been intense 2 a week infusions, multiple new medicines, and upcoming surgeries. 

My sugar levels dropped during one of my physical health inpatients' stays earlier this year, and I had a seizure / passed out on the floor. It caused a fracture to my left frontal cortex. So I've been dealing with a TBI on top of everything above. 

Nearly every night before I go to bed, I have acute physical pain that induces panic attacks. Most nights, it has to use medicine and mediation until I finally can fall asleep. Unfortunately, most of the time, I am awakened to throwing up from the pain re-starting.

AC/ AS means a lot to me, and I want everyone to know that the merger will happen - that we want to do all the updates I promised. I have not lost interest, and the site helps me find purpose and meaning. 

Lastly, I want to thank everyone for their support and wonderful community. Everyone has been so supportive of each other, and it's incredible how communities come in for each other. 

I am a fighter and not giving up. People on this website give me hope. 

Lots of hugs and loves 

-TE

----------


## Ironman

Miss Kay! I am glad things are improving for you.  It has been an incredibly rough time, but it can bring out the best in you in the end.

----------


## Kesky

:Hug:  We're behind you always, Kay.  :Hug:  Thank you for all the work you've done to make this community possible. You're an amazing person. Truly.
Not just because you endure adversities many of us would crumble beneath. You're also amazingly creative and bright and talented and you get more done in a day than I do in a year. I've been working for a pet sitting business so I'm going to put together some pics of some of the animals--mainly kitties.  ::):  I hope you feel better.  :Hug:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Oh are you Kay? I didn't realize... Hugs. You likely don't remember me, we spoke a bit many years ago (under my old name CoastalSprite). You are incredibly brave.

Thank you for maintaining this website, it is a supportive community and well designed.

I'm out of the loop though, what merger?

----------


## CeCe

> Oh are you Kay? I didn't realize... Hugs. You likely don't remember me, we spoke a bit many years ago (under my old name CoastalSprite). You are incredibly brave.
> 
> Thank you for maintaining this website, it is a supportive community and well designed.
> 
> I'm out of the loop though, what merger?



Her username was Ventura at one point on the old site and was one of the old moderators there. She created this site.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> Her username was Ventura at one point on the old site and was one of the old moderators there. She created this site.



Yes, the name rings a bell!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Oh are you Kay? I didn't realize... Hugs. You likely don't remember me, we spoke a bit many years ago (under my old name CoastalSprite). You are incredibly brave.
> 
> Thank you for maintaining this website, it is a supportive community and well designed.
> 
> I'm out of the loop though, what merger?



Of course I remember you!!!! I didn't realize you where the same person  :Heart:   I plan on merging AC into AS (another small anxiety forum); we have already changed the subforums over there to look like anxiety space subforums here; adding in some resource stuff and really polishing it up before the merge happens (basically if you have an account over there/ here; it'll be one) and the sites will be one site.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Ah I see. You've been in my thoughts over the years! Hugs. 

Yes I wanted to revive my old account when I came back to AS but couldn't for the life of me remember my old password.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Ah I see. You've been in my thoughts over the years! Hugs. 
> 
> Yes I wanted to revive my old account when I came back to AS but couldn't for the life of me remember my old password.



Let me PM you, I can prob merge the two for you  ::): )))) We have a lot to catch up on!

----------


## orb

@Total Eclipse
 sorry to hear about all that's been going on. Although I am not on here much, thanks for keeping things going. Keep on fighting the challenges in life! Take care.

----------

